# Wert mit kleinster Differenz suchen



## F_P_aus_K (12. November 2009)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen,

Ich habe zwei Spalten

A             B
3,80	128
3,90	129
4,00	130
4,10	131
4,50	135
4,90	139
6,10	151
6,20	152
6,30	153

Ich such nun den Wert B, wenn ich den Wert von Spalte A vorgebe, mit beispielsweise 6

Wenn ich jetzt den Verweis Befehl nehme, bekomme ich den Wert 139 zurück, was eigentlich völlig flasch ist, denn ich benötige die Zahl mit der geringsten Differenz und die ist bei der Suchzahl 6 die zahl 6,10, daraus folgt der Wert 151. 

Ich habe schon einige Varianten probiert, die mir zum Teil google geliefert hat, aber keine davon funktioniert!

=INDEX(A1:A100;VERGLEICH(MIN(ABS(A1:A100-6));ABS(A1:A100-B1);0))
=INDEX(B:B;VERGLEICH(MIN(WENN(A1:A100>=6;A1:A100));A1:A100;0))


weis von euch jemand wie ich das machen kann?

Dnake
Frank


----------



## F_P_aus_K (12. November 2009)

ah, ich habs,
für den es interessiert:
=INDEX(B:B;VERGLEICH(KGRÖSSTE(A:A;ZÄHLENWENN(A:A;">="&6));A:A;0))
Gruss
frank


----------

